# Kindle Voyage advances pages when shut



## Jane_S (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi everybody

In all books, if I leave my Kindle Voyage "inside" a book when I close it, sometimes it has advanced several pages the next time I open it.

My workaround is to leave the Kindle in "On Device" view, sorted on "Recent".  Sometimes it will advance some screens from that (e.g. from 1/29 to 5/29) in a similar way, but this doesn't matter so much.

I have a non-Kindle case (Forefront) and wondered whether it was pressing against the page turn controls?

With best wishes and thanks,

Jane


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the ACase and have found that when I close/open the cover the book has advanced pages from the page I was on when I closed the cover.    It also does then when I am on the Home page.

My solution is to put the device to sleep BEFORE I close the cover.  When I open the cover, it is then on the same page as when I put it to sleep and closed the cover.  It negates the magnet putting the device to sleep but at least I don't have to figure out what page I was on when I when I want to begin reading again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not noticed the problem, myself. I use a Fintie cover; it does have the auto open/close.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I have not had this problem on my Voyage. I did have it on my Paperwhite now and then, though. And it happened regardless of whether it was in a cover, when it would happen.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I assume this is a cover with a magnet to wake up your Kindle when you open it. It is possible that a jostle is waking up the Kindle and then the screen and buttons become active and another jostle turns the page. To see if it is the page turn buttons, you could disable them and see if it stops happening. 

Another way to prevent accidental page turns would be to set a passcode to unlock the screen, though that somewhat defeats the purpose of wake-on-open covers. 

I don't use a cover with my Paperwhite, and often carry it in a vest pocket. It so happens the vest has magnetic closures on some of the pockets that wake it up (I know not how often) so it is sometimes 'on' when I pull it out (but I still have to swipe to unlock). I wish there were a setting to disable the sensor, which just causes trouble.


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

My new Voyage not only advances pages, it also sometimes goes backwards in the book!  Not just a page or two, but quite a few pages...or chapters.  I currently have the Fintie cover on it but have just ordered a Sweez cover to see if that solves the problem.  Should be here today, so soon I will know if it's a Voyage issue or a cover issue.  The magnets on the Fintie are quite elevated on the bottom to the point that they hit my finger when trying to use the page turning feature, so I'm hoping it is a cover problem.  Love the clarity of the Voyage, and I did a total reset yesterday to see if that would help.  So far, it hasn't.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I also have a Fintie cover and have had the same problem. Since I don't have any particular need for the page turn buttons (I'm so used to pressing the screen I forget to use them) I turned them off completely and that seems to have solved the problem.

I'm not sure if it is a cover problem - but this is the first time since the K2 that I've used a non-Amazon cover and the first time I've had any kind of problem, so it's at least possible that the cover is responsible. I know the front panel does slip and slide about a lot, allowing the kindle to switch on - I also have a continuing problem with the battery running down very quickly which I've always assumed was as a result of that too.

I don't like the official cover design this time around with it's flip top and origami folds, but I'd be interested to know if anyone using it has either of these problems.


----------



## S.Reid (Dec 2, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I also have a Fintie cover and have had the same problem. Since I don't have any particular need for the page turn buttons (I'm so used to pressing the screen I forget to use them) I turned them off completely and that seems to have solved the problem.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is a cover problem - but this is the first time since the K2 that I've used a non-Amazon cover and the first time I've had any kind of problem, so it's at least possible that the cover is responsible. I know the front panel does slip and slide about a lot, allowing the kindle to switch on - I also have a continuing problem with the battery running down very quickly which I've always assumed was as a result of that to
> 
> I don't like the official cover design this time around with it's flip top and origami folds, but I'd be interested to know if anyone using it has either of these problems.


As you can see from my avatar, I purchased the Amazon Origami cover with my Voyage. I have had no issues with either page advancing or battery quickly discharging. I've had a few different Kindles, but this is the first time I purchased the official Amazon cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Fintie cover and haven't had any random page turn problems.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Fintie too and no pages advance on mine.


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

My Voyage continued to change pages even with the new Sweez cover.  Turned out to be a Voyage issue and not a cover issue.  Amazon rapidly refunded cost of both covers and Best Buy refunded cost of the Voyage.  I had been having issues with the Voyage freezing up, too, and was secretly happy when it locked up on the guy at Best Buy while he was testing it.  Ordered the latest Paperwhite, and so far it's working great with no issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting to read about the issues some have had.  I haven't had any problems with two Fintie covers--and it does sound like possibly an issue with some Voyages.

Betsy


----------



## ct85711 (Jan 25, 2015)

I know the feeling about the Voyage freezing up, as mine was doing the same thing.  Strangely, after I stopped turning wifi off it hasn't froze on me ever again.  It has only froze on me, when I kept it on airplane mode for an extended period of time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ct85711 said:


> I know the feeling about the Voyage freezing up, as mine was doing the same thing. Strangely, after I stopped turning wifi off it hasn't froze on me ever again. It has only froze on me, when I kept it on airplane mode for an extended period of time.


In a way, that makes sense. With the implementation of cloud synced collections, it would want to 'phone home' periodically. I can see it being confused if it can't.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't turned wifi off on my Voyage since the day I got it.  . After the disaster that was cloud collections on my PW1, I am just glad they are working great on the Voyage and I can keep wifi on all the time without the battery running down in a day like my PW did. This way my stuff is always synced and ready to go and I don't have to think about turning wifi on and off anymore. Same with the light, I don't think about it anymore. 

My golly I stopped fiddling with a device, I can't believe it.


----------

